# Florida sheriff's heated response to reporter's question about 'gunfight'



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

My sound wouldn't play but you could see him get mad about something.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The reporter asked him if he regretted saying something about getting ready for a gunfight the night before. He said no,in fact he was excited about it and that if you pull on gun on the cops he said he will guarantee they will shoot you. .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It appeared to be related to criminals who shot several people, and then engaged officers.

Like he said, surrender peacefully. If you point a gun at his officers, you will be shot.

I have no problem with that.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes. First of all, don't break the law.

Second, if you do break the law......surrender peacefully.

Your life matters.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you point a gun at me I will try and negotiate with you first, I will ask what went wrong in your life to make you so angry and I will tell you it's not your fault and society is to blame. I will offer you a shoulder to cry on and an ear to bend..................No, I'm kidding, I would shoot you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You had me at "if". I was beginning to wonder if I had logged into the Twilight Zone.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> If you point a gun at me I will try and negotiate with you first, I will ask what went wrong in your life to make you so angry and I will tell you it's not your fault and society is to blame. I will offer you a shoulder to cry on and an ear to bend..................No, I'm kidding, I would shoot you.


Thank God you added the "I'm kidding, I would shoot you" disclaimer at the end. I almost shot my laptop screen! :arrow:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> If you point a gun at me I will try and negotiate with you first, I will ask what went wrong in your life to make you so angry and I will tell you it's not your fault and society is to blame. I will offer you a shoulder to cry on and an ear to bend..................No, I'm kidding, I would shoot you.


Man, I was worried for you....until I read the rest of the sentence.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome! Loved his response. Good for him. I loved when he said there is nothing politically correct about a gun fight.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> If you point a gun at me I will try and negotiate with you first, I will ask what went wrong in your life to make you so angry and I will tell you it's not your fault and society is to blame. I will offer you a shoulder to cry on and an ear to bend..................No, I'm kidding, I would shoot you.


oh man, for a minute there I thought you lost your mind. I'm glad you are still with us.


----------

